# 6 dấu hiệu báo động cơ thể bạn đang thiếu hụt collagen cần bổ sung gấp



## nusy

Thiếu hụt collagen là một trong những nguy cơ gây ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến nhan sắc của phái nữ. Vậy những biểu hiện nào sẽ giúp bạn nhận biết cơ thể đang thiếu hụt collagen?

Collagen là một loại protein đặc biệt vì nó được ví như "keo dính" kết nối các mô liên kết trong cơ thể thành một cấu trúc hoàn chỉnh. Collagen có ở khắp các bộ phận trong cơ thể mà nhiều nhất là ở da.

Tuy nhiên, collagen cũng giống như các tế bào khác, theo thời gian nó sẽ bị già hóa và mất dần. Điều này khiến cơ thể trở nên yếu, đặc biệt là làn da xuống cấp nặng nề và khiến bạn nhanh già hơn. Dưới đây là một số dấu hiệu báo động cơ thể bạn đang thiếu hụt collagen.

*Da nhăn nheo, có dấu hiệu của lão hóa*
Qua tuổi 20, da của bạn bắt đầu có những dấu hiệu như: nám da, da sạm đen, khô. Qua tuổi 30 thì da bắt đầu kém đàn hồi, nhão, chảy xệ, vết nhăn liên tục xuất hiện rõ trên gương mặt… Đây là những dấu hiệu cho thấy cơ thể đang thiếu hụt collagen rõ rệt.

Khi tình trạng này xuất hiện, bạn cần nhanh chóng tăng cường bổ sung collagen đầy đủ qua các bữa ăn hàng ngày.




​*Thị lực kém*
Collagen có nhiều trong giác mạc, nó giúp thị lực phát triển và nhìn rõ hơn. Khi thiếu hụt collagen, mắt thường xuất hiện những hiện tượng như nhìn kém, mờ mắt, khô rát… Đây là những dấu hiệu báo cho bạn biết cần phải bổ sung collagen ngay. Nếu để tình trạng thiếu hụt collagen diễn ra lâu ngày sẽ gây đục màng thủy tinh thể ở mắt và ảnh hưởng lớn đến thị lực.




​*Vết thương lâu lành*
Collagen tham gia tích cực vào quá trình tái tạo tế bào da mới, giúp da hồi sinh nhanh chóng khi bị tổn thương. Chính vì vậy, nếu bạn thiếu hụt collagen trong khi cơ thể có các vết thương có thể khiến chúng lâu lành, thậm chí dễ để lại sẹo thâm. Lúc này, hãy mau chóng cung cấp collagen cho cơ thể bằng cách sử dụng viên uống bổ sung collagen hoặc ăn các loại thực phẩm giàu collagen như: đậu nành, cá thu, cá mòi, cá hồi, quả việt quất, dâu tây, cam, dưa hấu, cà chua… để các tế bào trong cơ thể khỏe mạnh hơn.




​*Tóc xơ rối, móng khô giòn*
Collagen có nhiều trong các chất sừng ở tóc, móng tay, móng chân giúp cung cấp chất dinh dưỡng hỗ trợ chất sừng hoạt động. Khi thiếu collagen, tóc sẽ bị xơ rối, cứng và chẻ ngọn nhiều, còn móng tay, móng chân cũng bắt đầu có dấu hiệu xấu đi, khô giòn và dễ gãy hơn.




​*Răng dễ mắc bệnh nha chu*
Thiếu collagen, răng miệng của bạn dễ mắc các bệnh về nha chu. Collagen tồn tại nhiều trong thành phần của lợi và mang công dụng như một tố chất đề kháng giúp răng tránh các bệnh về nha chu. Do đó, nếu răng miệng của bạn dễ chảy máu chân răng, viêm lợi, sưng lợi… thì rất có thể cơ thể bạn đang thiếu hụt collagen trầm trọng đấy!




​*Thoái hóa xương*
Bên cạnh canxi thì collagen cũng đóng một vai trò quan trọng trong việc cấu thành xương. Nếu so sánh cấu tạo xương như một ngôi nhà thì bạn hãy hình dung canxi chính là xi măng, collagen là sợi sắt. Cho nên khi cơ thể thiếu collagen, bạn sẽ nhận thấy những dấu hiệu như chân tay hoạt động khó khăn, cứng và thường bị đau nhức các khớp.




​Nếu cơ thể có các biểu hiện kể trên, bạn hãy bổ sung ngay collagen để có sức khỏe tốt và duy trì vẻ đẹp của làn da. Rau củ màu xanh đậm, các sản phẩm từ đậu nành, thực phẩm có màu đỏ… là những loại thực phẩm chứa nhiều collagen mà bạn nên bổ sung vào bữa ăn hàng ngày.

_Nguồn: Powerofpositivit_​


----------

